

To iOS 6 Maps Haters: Settle Down, Beavis - afitnerd
http://afitnerd.com/2012/09/23/settle-down-ios-6-maps-haters/

======
lomegor
They could have done integration without changing or runining the maps. But
that was not decision (either because Google cut them off or because Apple did
not want to continue negotiating with Google). And you know why the
integration makes matters even worse? Because as there is no similar features
to intents on Android, when you click on a direction on iOS it will always
open it on Apple Maps, even if it doesn't find anything or show you London in
Oklahoma when you are in the UK.

Secondly, AFAIK, the old Maps app was also done by Apple themselves, using
Google's technology. The lack of features is not Google's fault, but Apple's.
The same happened with the YouTube app, that was really behind Android, until
Apple decided it was no longer developing it and Google took over. Seeing how
Google behaves, I'm pretty sure that if they had the chance to add turn-by-
turn navigation to the iPhone they would have done so.

~~~
tempo68
The lack of features in Maps was due to Google's restrictions in their api. It
specifically prohibits turn by turn applications using their api. We also have
no idea nor will we ever know if and what terms Google wanted to license
Google Maps.

~~~
lomegor
Well, yeah, that could be it. But that restriction is just on the general ToS
and I don't think Apple was bound by that. And I think that both Google and
Apple could have agreed to let Apple maps use turn-by-turn, disregarding the
API ToS.

I find it hard to believe that Google did not want iPhones to have turn-by-
turn. In their minds, the more people use their services the better. And I
never saw one piece of evidence of Google crippling a product on iOS so people
buy Android.

------
tempo68
Same experience for me with the new Maps app. It worked great for me. Very
impressed by the integration of the turn by turn navigation. There is a lot of
work to be done to catch up to Google maps, but this is a decent start.

